# Tesla's Flat Tire Solution is a Bust!



## NYer

I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.

I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.

If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time. 

What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day? 

I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


----------



## jmaddr

Tesla is not alone. Many cars no longer have a spare (like my old BMW M3) and it’s been that way for years.


----------



## iChris93

Did you try the roadside assistance button in the app?


----------



## NYer

jmaddr said:


> Tesla is not alone. Many cars no longer have a spare (like my old BMW M3) and it's been that way for years.


What does BMW do for its customers in such situations?


----------



## NYer

iChris93 said:


> Did you try the roadside assistance button in the app?


Yes, I called roadside assistance and they only offered a tow, no spare tire.


----------



## shareef777

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.
> 
> I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.
> 
> If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time.
> 
> What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day?
> 
> I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


Other manufacturers stopped including spares before the first 3 rolled off the assembly line. They generally come with run flats now and/or a tire repair kit to get you to a repair shop. Though keep in mind they're not recommended since most tire shops won't repair or re-use a TPMS sensor if the kit is used.

I had a flat a few months back and they did offer me a spare but I'd have to wait over an hour for the tow truck to bring it to me. Decided to use the repair kit I bought in case of an emergency. Once I got home the tow truck arrived, gave me a spare and took my tire to the service center to get replaced. Pretty convenient as I was able to go to the service center where they put my wheel/tire back on my car and they took the spare back.


----------



## NYer

shareef777 said:


> Other manufacturers stopped including spares before the first 3 rolled off the assembly line. They generally come with run flats now and/or a tire repair kit to get you to a repair shop. Though keep in mind they're not recommended since most tire shops won't repair or re-use a TPMS sensor if the kit is used.
> 
> I had a flat a few months back and they did offer me a spare but I'd have to wait over an hour for the tow truck to bring it to me. Decided to use the repair kit I bought in case of an emergency. Once I got home the tow truck arrived, gave me a spare and took my tire to the service center to get replaced. Pretty convenient as I was able to go to the service center where they put my wheel/tire back on my car and they took the spare back.


I would have been happy to wait an hour for a spare - I had to wait 30-45 minutes for a tow anyway (which is not unreasonable), and so another 15-30 min to be able to drive my car again and avoid several tows would have been nice.

If other manufacturers are dropping the spare, are they simply telling folks to get towed to a tire center? Why drop the spare? Is it to reduce car weight, increase mileage, and/or increase trunk capacity?


----------



## NR4P

A few thoughts.
First carry some tire plugs with you. If its a nail or screw, you may be able to plug it. Learn how to do this, its very easy if you have the right plugs and tools. Kits are not expensive at local auto parts stores or Walmart.
Second part, keep a compressor in the trunk. Walmart and other places sell them. They can pump up a car tire BUT.....they need juice. And I am not sure the M3 accessory plug can deliver enough juice. I tried an auto vacuum once and it caused the breaker to open and it took 30 mins to reset. Why Tesla limits that to 10A vs others that run 15A is unknown.

So for my compressor, I wired it with a long cable and two battery (very large alligator) clips. I will connect it right to the 12V battery in the frunk. Careful on polarity guys and gals.

Worst case, the tire is not pluggable. Be sure to have towing and roadside assistance on your own car insurance. Its not expensive. It's cheap insurance. Call a local tow/flatbed.
Consider AAA, its not cheap but some good services. They will tow you too.
You can then find your own tire, even a second hand tire to get you somewhere better and buy the one you need.

So now you have alternatives to Tesla service if need be.


----------



## shareef777

NYer said:


> I would have been happy to wait an hour for a spare - I had to wait 30-45 minutes for a tow anyway (which is not unreasonable), and so another 15-30 min to be able to drive my car again and avoid several tows would have been nice.
> 
> If other manufacturers are dropping the spare, are they simply telling folks to get towed to a tire center? Why drop the spare? Is it to reduce car weight, increase mileage, and/or increase trunk capacity?


I'd imagine all of them expect the customer to figure it out. This reminds me of a buddy who had his snow thrower fail under warranty. The manufacturer told him to bring it to a service center, but he only had a sedan and couldn't fit it. They told him to figure it out.

At the end of the day why do most businesses do what they do? Money is my guess, but who knows.


----------



## FRC

NYer said:


> Is it to reduce car weight, increase mileage, and/or increase trunk capacity?


Yes, yes, yes. Increase profits? Yes.


----------



## Achooo

I just ordered this kit for my model Y. It has everything you need to switch out the tire and continue on your way. It is a skinnier tire, but it's a reinforced one with the proper overall diameter. That way, there is no mileage limit and you can drive up to 80 mph. You can get to your home/hotel and then drive to a tire shop the next morning. If the weather is bad or it's late at night, you can even call AAA or roadside from your car insurance to come change the tire for you.

Model Y: https://modernspare.com/product/2020-2021-tesla-model-y-spare-tire-kit-options/

Model 3: 
https://modernspare.com/product/2017-2021-tesla-model-3-spare-tire-kit-options/
Back in 2018-19 when my model 3 was new, I pieced together my own spare tire kit. I purchased a full size OEM wheel/tire from a fellow TOO member. Then bought a scissor jack and breaker bar with lug nut wrench off of Amazon. The full size wheel/tire do take up a lot of space so I only throw them in for road trips. I figure, if I'm close to home, I can just have a tow home and then change out the tire.

For the model Y, I will likely keep the modern spare kit in the car at all times, as it's more compact for a car with a lot more storage space. Also, that car is primarily driven by my wife. She wouldn't be happy having to be towed etc. Easier for her to call AAA to have them change out to the spare so she can be on her way.
Good luck!


----------



## JWardell

Very few luxury cars have included spares, for many years now. Most drivers don't even know how to change a tire. They just want to call roadside and be towed.
And you can't expect the AAA truck that responds to have a spare tire for every car there is can you?
I was always amazed to see Tesla providing those spraypainted spares to people, but that was only a rare event or situation where they were already towed to the service center first.

Buy an extra wheel and carry it with you if you want. Or like me keep a good tire plug kit in the car and learn how to use it. Otherwise, expect a long wait for a flatbed like everyone else, and a long tow to wherever they determine to take you.


----------



## tencate

I travel quite a lot in the desert southwest, just about 85k on Max now. I have a plug kit, one of those Slime compressors, and a nice small lightweight Al jack from a Porsche that works on the 3 (in case I need to raise the car up to deal with a flat tire). I figure if I get a flat I'll plug the tire on the road, pump it up with the compressor just with air (doubt I'll need the slime), and probably won't need the jack either. I once came back from a trip and found a tire flat at the airport parking. I pumped it up with the compressor, enough to get me home and then plugged it next morning. A full size spare just takes up too much space and I really don't see the need for it. Even a donut spare doesn't seem useful to me anymore. I'm trying to think of the last time I've had a tire blow out where i really truly needed a real spare. LONNNG time ago. Tire pressure monitoring sensors were a GREAT invention.


----------



## Garlan Garner

NR4P said:


> A few thoughts.
> First carry some tire plugs with you. If its a nail or screw, you may be able to plug it. Learn how to do this, its very easy if you have the right plugs and tools. Kits are not expensive at local auto parts stores or Walmart.
> Second part, keep a compressor in the trunk. Walmart and other places sell them. They can pump up a car tire BUT.....they need juice. And I am not sure the M3 accessory plug can deliver enough juice. I tried an auto vacuum once and it caused the breaker to open and it took 30 mins to reset. Why Tesla limits that to 10A vs others that run 15A is unknown.
> 
> So for my compressor, I wired it with a long cable and two battery (very large alligator) clips. I will connect it right to the 12V battery in the frunk. Careful on polarity guys and gals.
> 
> Worst case, the tire is not pluggable. Be sure to have towing and roadside assistance on your own car insurance. Its not expensive. It's cheap insurance. Call a local tow/flatbed.
> Consider AAA, its not cheap but some good services. They will tow you too.
> You can then find your own tire, even a second hand tire to get you somewhere better and buy the one you need.
> 
> So now you have alternatives to Tesla service if need be.


This $27 tire inflator reaches all of the wheels from the cigarette lighter port.
Slime 12 Volt Tire Inflator with Gauge and Light (autozone.com)


----------



## NR4P

Garlan Garner said:


> This $27 tire inflator reaches all of the wheels from the cigarette lighter port.
> Slime 12 Volt Tire Inflator with Gauge and Light (autozone.com)


Have you tried it with a tire that needs at least 10lbs of air? My concern is that the power port won't support it under heavy load, since it won't support a hand vacuum cleaner. Hence the battery clips change I suggested.


----------



## JasonF

NR4P said:


> Consider AAA, its not cheap but some good services. They will tow you too.


Small AAA cost hack for those who don't know - they offer discounts on a lot of goods and services. If you're clever, you can make the AAA membership pay for itself each year!


----------



## FRC

I keep a simple bicycle pump in the "basement" of the car for emergencies.


----------



## Needsdecaf

NYer said:


> What does BMW do for its customers in such situations?


Tow you to the dealer and let you sort it out.

I'm not aware of any auto manufacturer that actually brings you a temporary replacement tire. Zip. Oh, and like 95% of cars today come with no spare. Many don't come even with an inflator kit or tire slime. This is hardly unusual.


----------



## Needsdecaf

shareef777 said:


> I'd imagine all of them expect the customer to figure it out. This reminds me of a buddy who had his snow thrower fail under warranty. The manufacturer told him to bring it to a service center, but he only had a sedan and couldn't fit it. They told him to figure it out.
> 
> At the end of the day why do most businesses do what they do? Money is my guess, but who knows.


Seriously. You can rent a pickup from Home Depot for like $19 / half day or something like that.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FRC said:


> I keep a simple bicycle pump in the "basement" of the car for emergencies.


FRC Trying to inflate his tire with a hand pump:


----------



## tencate

NR4P said:


> Have you tried it with a tire that needs at least 10lbs of air?


I've used a more expensive version of that Slime compressor and pumped up a tire from near flat, no problems.


----------



## Garlan Garner

NR4P said:


> Have you tried it with a tire that needs at least 10lbs of air? My concern is that the power port won't support it under heavy load, since it won't support a hand vacuum cleaner. Hence the battery clips change I suggested.


Absolutely I have.

All of the time.


----------



## shareef777

NR4P said:


> Have you tried it with a tire that needs at least 10lbs of air? My concern is that the power port won't support it under heavy load, since it won't support a hand vacuum cleaner. Hence the battery clips change I suggested.


Most tires only need to be inflated to ~40psi. That actually doesn't take a lot of power, and Tesla offers one on their store. I use it to inflate my tires every time I do my winter rotations. I once had to inflate a bicycle tire that needed 100psi. Killed my pump 😂


----------



## Garlan Garner

shareef777 said:


> Most tires only need to be inflated to ~40psi. That actually doesn't take a lot of power, and Tesla offers one on their store. I use it to inflate my tires every time I do my winter rotations. I once had to inflate a bicycle tire that needed 100psi. Killed my pump 😂


100PSI in a bicycle tire?

Should have exploded the tire - long before the pump.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> 100PSI in a bicycle tire?
> 
> Should have exploded the tire - long before the pump.


Many road and hybrid bikes are very high pressure. My hybrid bike is 110 psi. No explosion of tire or pump with the right pump.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> 100PSI in a bicycle tire?
> 
> Should have exploded the tire - long before the pump.


Well, it belonged to my cousin who does triathlons. A pair of wheels/tires for that bike costs more than a set for my M3P ... both a summer AND winter set 😂


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate

Here is my summary of the above info:

If you drive a car without a spare, you should carry a 12v tire compressor and tire gauge in your car. You should definitely have roadside assistance of some type unless you carry a plug kit or a spare tire and jack.

First, do you have a flat or a very slow leak? If the tire looks or pressure reads a little low, inflate the tire(s) with your compressor and observe or drive it for a while to see if the low tire pressure soon recurs. Its best to test the pressure manually rather than wait for the car TMPS to warn you.

If it won't hold pressure or you are sure that it is flat, park the car in a safe location and call roadside assistance. Hopefully, they will get you back on the road quickly and safely without you damaging the tire any further. If roadside assistance is not available or doesn't offer a satisfactory resolution, consider DIY alternatives.

The simplest DIY fix is something like the Slime Tire Repair Kit:






or the more expensive the Tesla Tire Repair Kit:






Some say that sealant isn't likely to work with original Tesla tires because sound deadening foam inside the tire blocks the sealant from getting into the puncture side. Some say that if you inject sealant into your tire that it can't be repaired. Some sealant manufacturers claim that their sealants don't do any damage. The sooner that you get a tire with sealant to the repair shop, the less difficult it is to remove the sealant when the tire is repaired. Ultimately, the decision if it is not repairable due to sealant use or sound deadening foam will be up to the tire repair shop.

With the Tesla Repair Kit or a generic 12v compressor, you can inflate the tire without sealant and drive it home or to a tire repair shop. You can also carry a can of sealant to use if inflation alone will not get you to your destination.

Another approach is to use a plug repair kit. You may also want to keep a pair of needle nose plyers and short flat and Phillip's head screw drivers to help extract screws or nails. You may have to move your car slightly to find the screw or nail. Working in the wheel well to remove the foreign body and insert the plug can be a dirty and difficult job but it could keep you from possibly ruining a tire or TMPS with sealant.

Slime (brand) Tire Plug Repair Kit






An advanced DIY approach is to carry an appropriate jack, breaker bar and hockey pucks (if a Tesla) so that you can remove the tire, which makes finding the leak and plugging it much easier. An even more advanced DIY approach is to carry a suitable spare tire and jack supplies, which is also the most expensive approach.

I decided to make sure that I have roadside assistance and keep a generic 12v compressor, tire gauge, can of sealant and plug kit in each of my cars that don't have spares.


----------



## MelindaV

FWIW, I have had 2 flats since driving the 3. first was a moderately slow leak (as in would hold enough air to be able to drive to my local service center (about 15 miles away). Second was totally flat and called roadside. They had the local tow company they work with bring a spare to me. the tow truck delivered my wheel/tire to the service center and later that day I went by and had the wheels swapped back. super convenient and easy. 
BUT... that was because here that tow company keeps some spares on hand from Tesla. I am sure that is not the same everywhere, or if you happen to have a flat after they had already gone thru their supply, you would be towed.


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate

I live on a large island with minimal mobile Tesla service so I need a plan B & C in case of flat.


----------



## TrevP

I keep one of these in my car at all times

https://shop.tesla.com/product/tire-repair-kit


----------



## Jim H

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.
> 
> I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.
> 
> If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time.
> 
> What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day?
> 
> I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


As pointed out by others, spare tires and jacks are not included with many newer cars as standard. My sister had a flat in her new Hyundai and had to get a tow for replacement. Hyundai does offer a spare tire kit as optional, which I bought for her to have.
I carry a plug kit, 12v inflater at all times. On my cross country trip I bought another 18" aero plus tire and put it in the trunk. I have an alumnium jack and cordless impact as well. Sure takes up alot of trunk space, but if I had a flat I was ready.
You need to choose your level of comfort with regards to flat tires. Tesla is not going to bail you out of every incident. Just like a 12v failure in the middle of nowhere, owners need to be prepared for some of the stated problems.


----------



## NR4P

Has anyone successfully used a 12v compressor from the accessory jack and had it fill up 40lbs of air in the tire? That is a heavy load.
If so, what brand compressor?

My experience is that it cannot handle a 12v car vac without popping the 10A circuit. Took 30 mins to reset.


----------



## shareef777

NR4P said:


> Has anyone successfully used a 12v compressor from the accessory jack and had it fill up 40lbs of air in the tire? That is a heavy load.
> If so, what brand compressor?
> 
> My experience is that it cannot handle a 12v car vac without popping the 10A circuit. Took 30 mins to reset.


I've used the Tesla branded compressor lots of times to fill up my summer/winter tires, as well as my wife's Honda Pilot, and my kids' bicycle tires. Never had a problem.


----------



## Garlan Garner

NR4P said:


> Has anyone successfully used a 12v compressor from the accessory jack and had it fill up 40lbs of air in the tire? That is a heavy load.
> If so, what brand compressor?
> 
> My experience is that it cannot handle a 12v car vac without popping the 10A circuit. Took 30 mins to reset.


Absolutely.

My tires are filled to 47PSI. I fill them up far more often than I should.


----------



## android04

NR4P said:


> Has anyone successfully used a 12v compressor from the accessory jack and had it fill up 40lbs of air in the tire? That is a heavy load.
> If so, what brand compressor?
> 
> My experience is that it cannot handle a 12v car vac without popping the 10A circuit. Took 30 mins to reset.


Yes. There might have been a problem with your vacuum. The Model 3 12v accessory outlet is rated for 12A continuous or 16A peak draw. I've used 3 different air compressors with no issues. If anything, you will have issues with the air compressor motor overheating if you will be pumping a lot of air.


----------



## Rich M

NR4P said:


> Has anyone successfully used a 12v compressor from the accessory jack and had it fill up 40lbs of air in the tire? That is a heavy load.
> If so, what brand compressor?
> 
> My experience is that it cannot handle a 12v car vac without popping the 10A circuit. Took 30 mins to reset.


Yes, I topped off all 4 tires to 45 psi with one of these as a dry run with no issue.

AmazonSmile: AirMan ResQ Pro+ Tire Repair Kit: Automotive


----------



## Needsdecaf

Rich M said:


> Yes, I topped off all 4 tires to 45 psi with one of these as a dry run with no issue.
> 
> AmazonSmile: AirMan ResQ Pro+ Tire Repair Kit: Automotive


In my experience, with these light duty pumps, there's a big difference between topping off and filling the entire flat tire with air. The pump runs so much longer that heat builds quickly, which increases resistance, which tends to pop the fuse.

Not saying they won't work. Just saying topping off may not be the best test case.


----------



## Rich M

Needsdecaf said:


> In my experience, with these light duty pumps, there's a big difference between topping off and filling the entire flat tire with air. The pump runs so much longer that heat builds quickly, which increases resistance, which tends to pop the fuse.
> 
> Not saying they won't work. Just saying topping off may not be the best test case.


Between all four tires it was about 15 minutes of runtime (at a high PSI). That should be a close enough equivalent to take one tire from "low PSI" to "full enough to continue". It's really the best option short of a full spare kit, which I intend on getting if I plan on taking a road trip.


----------



## FRC

My bicycle pump NEVER blows a fuse!


----------



## Long Ranger

FRC said:


> My bicycle pump NEVER blows a fuse!


Huh, I just ran the bicycle pump solution by my wife, and she blew a fuse!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> My bicycle pump NEVER blows a fuse!


If I ever find my self out with a flat I guess I know who to call.

Do you have long wait times on hold?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> If I ever find my self out with a flat I guess I know who to call.
> 
> Do you have long wait times on hold?


Good idea, @GDN. I'll add him to speed dial.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> If I ever find my self out with a flat I guess I know who to call.
> 
> Do you have long wait times on hold?


It appears that you are currently my only client. So there should be no waiting on hold. Travel time, however...


iChris93 said:


> Good idea, @GDN. I'll add him to speed dial.


Any excuse for a road trip @GDN and @iChris93!


----------



## NR4P

android04 said:


> Yes. There might have been a problem with your vacuum. The Model 3 12v accessory outlet is rated for 12A continuous or 16A peak draw. I've used 3 different air compressors with no issues. If anything, you will have issues with the air compressor motor overheating if you will be pumping a lot of air.


I tried it on the other car, a hybrid. It worked fine. I think the power on surge is what tripped the circuit. Don't want to be stranded without air so the big clips right to the battery will be used, hopefully never used.


----------



## android04

NR4P said:


> I tried it on the other car, a hybrid. It worked fine. I think the power on surge is what tripped the circuit. Don't want to be stranded without air so the big clips right to the battery will be used, hopefully never used.


Just make sure you test whatever air compressor you get on the Tesla at home to make sure it will be fine. Air compressors vary a lot by inflation rates and current draws and some are only meant to be connected directly to the battery posts with clamps.


----------



## Madmolecule

I just keep a tire plug kit, rechargeable air pump, and rechargeable impact wrench. The air pump has saved me once before. Shortly after purchasing new tires my valve stem came unscrewed and the air came out of the tire within a mile. I was impressed that this little pump actually worked and it was totally flat. I also keep a channel lock wrench now in the bag to tighten it if it happens again.

Pump


----------



## lance.bailey

shareef777 said:


> I'd imagine all of them expect the customer to figure it out. This reminds me of a buddy who had his snow thrower fail under warranty. The manufacturer told him to bring it to a service center, but he only had a sedan and couldn't fit it. They told him to figure it out.


it's not just cars where companies try to foist their repair issues onto customers.

Craftsman tools had a lifetime warrantee on all hand tools. Many years ago my Dad had a ratchet handle break. the inner gears started to slip so he took it to the sales desk at the local sears.

instead of just grabbing another ratchet off the shelf like they would do with a screwdriver or hammer, the salesman took out a baggie of gears and springs explaining that this was the kit to replace the broken parts. "No charge, Sir!"

My dad looked at the bag. at the ratchet, at the sales guy, at the bag and asked to see the manager.

when the manager arrived my dad didn't yell or complain, he just spread the contents of the bag on the counter and suggested that the manager tell him how to disassemble the ratchet and rebuild it with the parts on the counter.

the manager looked at the 47 gears, 16 springs, left rear hamster foot, and circle clip for a second and then grabbed another ratchet off the shelf like they would do with a screwdriver or hammer and gave it to my dad muttering something along the lines of "damned if I could do that either"


----------



## mikeband

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.
> 
> I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.
> 
> If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time.
> 
> What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day?
> 
> I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


IMO, this is Tesla's biggest fault - designed in Silly Valley, they have no idea how to deal with weather or remote distances. We live on the edge of the Oregon outback. This is why we carry a 12V compressor, a tire plug kit and a scissor jack. Looking for a possible emergency spare to carry on trips. (OBW, not all scissor jacks can safely support the M3's weight.)


----------



## Madmolecule

mikeband said:


> IMO, this is Tesla's biggest fault - designed in Silly Valley, they have no idea how to deal with weather or remote distances. We live on the edge of the Oregon outback. This is why we carry a 12V compressor, a tire plug kit and a scissor jack. Looking for a possible emergency spare to carry on trips. (OBW, not all scissor jacks can safely support the M3's weight.)


Whatever Jack you get make sure it will fit under the car with a flat tire.


----------



## mikeband

Madmolecule said:


> Whatever Jack you get make sure it will fit under the car with a flat tire.


I carry a few boards to drive up on and raise the car ~3" to get the jack under it. The car has only 3.5" for the jack when the tire is not flat so it's likely <2" with a flat.


----------



## Madmolecule

mikeband said:


> I carry a few boards to drive up on and raise the car ~3" to get the jack under it. The car has only 3.5" for the jack when the tire is not flat so it's likely <2" with a flat.


It also might be easier to Jack from the other space on the same side closer to the tire that is not flat. You have to jack some more but it can typically lift the whole side of the car.


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> Whatever Jack you get make sure it will fit under the car with a flat tire.


Yes! My jack doesn't fit with my tires full inflated 😂


----------



## Quicksilver

shareef777 said:


> Yes! My jack doesn't fit with my tires full inflated 😂


And you also need to include the thickness of a jack puck too.

From memory, ground clearance from ground to jack puck hole is 5.5" and my jack puck is 1.25" thick - so the ground clearance is reduced to just 4.25". I bought a set of leveling blocks (for RV use) that I can drive up on and will give me additional clearance for my jack. This set comes complete with carrying bag and fits great in the frunk. Of course, you can just carry a couple of 2x6 boards if that works. Here are some pics showing overall height:


----------



## lance.bailey

all the toys.


----------



## Nancat999

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.
> 
> I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.
> 
> If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time.
> 
> What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day?
> 
> I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


I just got my car , thanks for the heads up!


----------



## StevieC

I keep thinking when I need new tires I might just go for run flats and not worry about it. I had them on my C300 4matic and they were fine.


----------



## FRC

StevieC said:


> I keep thinking when I need new tires I might just go for run flats and not worry about it. I had them on my C300 4matic and they were fine.


Run flats will likely cost you a great deal of efficiency. But that may not be critical for you. If you go with the run flats, please check back in and let us know how they work out.


----------



## StevieC

FRC said:


> Run flats will likely cost you a great deal of efficiency. But that may not be critical for you. If you go with the run flats, please check back in and let us know how they work out.


Only had the car a little over a month, so it'll be a while! 😁


----------



## NR4P

Last night, first (almost) flat since getting my 3 in 2018. Alert on screen warning my all tires are low. But it was only one when I tapped on the pressure screen. One down to 23 psi. Was still in a shopping center attached to gas (eek) station and it was well lit and had an air pump which I pulled up next to. Found a screw in the tire and it was hissing. As posted earlier, I carry plugs and a compressor. Used the plugs and paid the rip off fee of $1.50 for the air since it would be much faster than my compressor. All good today. Plug still rock solid no loss of air.

So highly recommend this if you have some muscle to remove screw/nail, use rasp tool and force the plug in the tire, it does work. Just have basic tools to remove the screw/nail. Of course sometimes its a sidewall issue and there's little hope there.


----------



## Achooo

NR4P said:


> Last night, first (almost) flat since getting my 3 in 2018. Alert on screen warning my all tires are low. But it was only one when I tapped on the pressure screen. One down to 23 psi. Was still in a shopping center attached to gas (eek) station and it was well lit and had an air pump which I pulled up next to. Found a screw in the tire and it was hissing. As posted earlier, I carry plugs and a compressor. Used the plugs and paid the rip off fee of $1.50 for the air since it would be much faster than my compressor. All good today. Plug still rock solid no loss of air.
> 
> So highly recommend this if you have some muscle to remove screw/nail, use rasp tool and force the plug in the tire, it does work. Just have basic tools to remove the screw/nail. Of course sometimes its a sidewall issue and there's little hope there.


Should the plug eventually be replace with the kind that plugs from the inside and requires tire to be dismounted from the wheel, or is this type of plug from the outside okay for long term use?


----------



## FRC

Achooo said:


> Should the plug eventually be replace with the kind that plugs from the inside and requires tire to be dismounted from the wheel, or is this type of plug from the outside okay for long term use?


If done properly the exterior plug should be good for the long haul.


----------



## garsh

Achooo said:


> Should the plug eventually be replace with the kind that plugs from the inside and requires tire to be dismounted from the wheel, or is this type of plug from the outside okay for long term use?


FYI, the "inside" fix you're talking about is a "patch". It's a flat piece of material that you place over the hole to seal it and keep air from escaping through the hole.

As FRC says, I've plugged several tires and never bothered to get a patch afterwards.
The plugs have always lasted the life of the tire for me.


----------



## Achooo

garsh said:


> FYI, the "inside" fix you're talking about is a "patch". It's a flat piece of material that you place over the hole to seal it and keep air from escaping through the hole.
> 
> As FRC says, I've plugged several tires and never bothered to get a patch afterwards.
> The plugs have always lasted the life of the tire for me.


Thanks for the clarification. I've always been paranoid that the plug could fall out or expand or contract at a different rate than the surrounding rubber as it heats/cools leading to a leak of air. Hence, I've always opted for having a spare tire solution followed by an inside "patch". Thanks for the new vocabulary. Had no idea what that was called.

Of course, this was all just me without ever researching the topic.


----------



## garsh

Achooo said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I've always been paranoid that the plug could fall out or expand or contract at a different rate than the surrounding rubber as it heats/cools leading to a leak of air.


You should buy some plugs, open them up, and _feel_ them.

They are INCREDIBLY sticky and squishy. So they squish down a lot to fit into a small hole, then expand to fill the entire hole. Between the expansion and the stickiness, I don't worry at all about them falling out.
Many of these kits include some rubber cement as well, to further help glue the plug to the tire.


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> You should buy some plugs, open them up, and _feel_ them.
> 
> They are INCREDIBLY sticky and squishy. So they squish down a lot to fit into a small hole, then expand to fill the entire hole. Between the expansion and the stickiness, I don't worry at all about them falling out.
> Many of these kits include some rubber cement as well, to further help glue the plug to the tire.


Furthermore most plugs are not vulcanized, and the heat from the tire will harden them in place once installed


----------



## Achooo

garsh said:


> You should buy some plugs, open them up, and _feel_ them.
> 
> They are INCREDIBLY sticky and squishy. So they squish down a lot to fit into a small hole, then expand to fill the entire hole. Between the expansion and the stickiness, I don't worry at all about them falling out.
> Many of these kits include some rubber cement as well, to further help glue the plug to the tire.





JWardell said:


> Furthermore most plugs are not vulcanized, and the heat from the tire will harden them in place once installed


Okay, you have convinced me. I will throw some in the trunk and learn how to use the plugs. If nothing else, then as a contingency for TWO flat tires during a road trip. Thanks for the education friends.


----------



## shmackers

Just looking back on original post…mobile came out to me on the side of the road with a lender tire…5 min swap. Then came to my house via mobile a few weeks later to swap replacement tires. Per the tech, they are piloting in California a truck with full replacement tire inventory and balancers to get it all done in the first shot without the need for lender tires.


----------



## gbergman

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.


Assuming you're stuck with a non-repairable tire... Save yourself at least an hour (and some frustration) by FIRST calling around to find a tire dealer that has your specific tire in stock. Only then, call for Tesla service to tow you there. Even then I had a problem when the nice lady said they were in stock, but when I got there, they were reserved for a customer arriving the next day. (Had no choice but to leave the car)

BTW: 30 years ago I had a flat in my 1990 Buick. I'm telling you now, because back then we didn't have social media.


----------



## SalisburySam

If you’re up for doing a plug on the side of the road, here’s an inflator that has 3 power sources: it’s own 20v battery, a cable to connect to the 12v socket in the car, and you can optionally buy a 120vac adapter. I keep the 20v battery charged and can top off at least 12 tires and lose only 1 bar of charge. And 4 of those 12 tires were flat (no pressure registered) on a garage queen vehicle. It also shuts off when it reaches desired pressure which I found to be pretty accurate when compared to my tire pressure gauge.

As for the plug kit, there are many. I chose this one because it includes things I wouldn’t have thought about like the needle-nose pliers, disposable gloves, and every possible tool and plug needed. I carry both in the trunk all the time.

Although I’ve plugged tires in the past, today conditions would have to be wonderfully ideal for me to actually try to plug a tire, and probably front tires only as the tread area on the rears are much harder to access. Daytime, good weather, hard surface, protected area to avoid being hit or run over, etc. So for trips I do take the above items but rely more on roadside assistance (AAA) and a full spare 18” wheel and tire borrowed from our local Tesla owners club.

To plug a tire in the dark, you may wish to also include an LED flashlight headband.


----------



## Rapdka

NYer said:


> I was under the false impression that Tesla provided spare tires via the Tesla Mobile Service when we get a flat. Wrong.
> 
> I got a flat this past week and contacted Tesla service. They said that they needed to tow it and asked where I'd like to take it. I asked if they could just sent a Tesla Mobile Service guy out with a spare so that I could get going again. They indicated that the closest spare tire for my Model 3 with stock Continental R19's was 42 miles away and they can't drive to me. I was furious.
> 
> If Tesla designed the car with no spare or jack, they sure as hell should either provide spares via mobile service or a loner car. Having me to it to my home (since Tesla service centers and my tire place were closed as it was after 5 pm), only to have to tow it again the next morning to my tire center is a huge waste of my time.
> 
> What happens if I'm on a roadtrip? I have to tow it to a hotel, and then to a tire shop the next day? I
> 
> I love Tesla - the product, the mission, the culture. But not building in a tire and jack was a frigin' dumb idea.


Quite honestly, I don't think there is new car that comes with a spare tire anymore. I bought the tire repair kit and air compressor. Any Costco or other tire places can do the repair or replace the tire. Also, where I live we have AAA I can call to help. Yes, I knew before I bought my Tesla that it did not have a spare.


----------



## whamiham

I totally agree that a spare and jack is the way to go. I'm wondering if anyone has purchased a kit from Modern Spare. Their website looks legit. Any pros and cons?


----------



## Achooo

whamiham said:


> I totally agree that a spare and jack is the way to go. I'm wondering if anyone has purchased a kit from Modern Spare. Their website looks legit. Any pros and cons?


Yes, I carry the modern spare full kit in our MYP trunk at all times. We have ended up needing to use it twice. Once was during a road trip as we were driving through rural Texas. It was a life saver. I just pulled over and changed out the tire. We were able to carefully travel at 65-75 mph. When we reached Dallas, I found my replacement tire at a Discount Tire there and we continued our trip. The 2nd time, my wife hit some debris in the road and had a blow out. She had two kids in the back seat. She pulled over, called AAA, and they changed out the tire for her. She was on her way within one hour, and I took care of the replacement the next morning.

It does take up a fair amount of space in the trunk but worth it IMO. I always also carry a 12-volt powered air compressor in case I need to add air in the spare. It require 60 PSI.

This is our road trip car and that modern spare kit is my peace of mind, knowing that I don’t need to depend on anyone if I’m stuck in the middle of nowhere with a flat.


----------



## whamiham

We bought a Modern Spare, and practiced replacing a flat tire with no problems. We can now recommend the company because the whole package - spare, jack and tools are high quality and work as advertised. We take road trips through much of the Northeast from our home in Western Massachusetts, often through mountainous areas with spotty or nonexistent cell phone service. We feel confident that we can use the spare to get back on the road in less than a half hour. Very comforting to know we have that capability.


----------

